# I will pay for gas (corpus christi)!!!!!



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

HEY THERE MY CORPUS FREINDS!!!
Im looking for someone who has a boat ,to go out fishing in or around Corpus Christi and surronding areas!! I was just transfered from Colorado to Corpus Christi. I had to sell my boat for the move.It would not have lasted out here in this salt water. I have all of my own gear and i know what im doing and know my way around a boat!! I will**BUY GAS AND BAIT**. Or if you want to split it will do that to!!! Im 37 and I LIVE TO FISH!!! You can pm if you want!!!


----------

